
Planning Algorithms - kqr2
http://planning.cs.uiuc.edu/
======
clavalle
My cousin. I'll have to let him know he's on the front page.

I'll say this: this is not a beginner book.

Edit: So this is how I learn he is now Principal Scientist at Oculus VR. I
need to go to more reunions.

------
primitivesuave
I took a theory of computation class at the U of I by Steve Lavalle. He's a
brilliant computer scientist and a very personable professor.

------
abhgh
I attended a couple of talk sessions by him when he visited our college. Liked
the talks and he is very approachable. Don't know about the book though.

------
platz
I have to say I was quite confused seeing the author's name, as Stephen
Lavelle is also the name of a great indie game dev, who frequently makes use
of puzzles in his games.

------
Qworg
An excellent book - I used it in a graduate level robotics course.

------
judk
Big thank you for publishing in multiple page sizes.

Everyone: when you publish in 2-column journal format, almost no one can
_read_ your paper -- since we don't use _paper_ anymore! Please publish a
single-column version for electronic readers.

------
bubbleRefuge
what are the math pre-reqs?

------
frozenport
Not sure what to do with this, so I'm not up voting it.

~~~
sirsar
I think, with books, one is supposed to _read_.

~~~
trentmb
Or stun an ox.

~~~
cmapes
At 1023 pages, this book should do the job.

------
llamaz
Why is this getting up votes? This is 3rd year+ material from applied math and
engineering. Some of it is graduate level. I refuse to believe HN is that
educated in robotics.

~~~
ehartsuyker
Why would it surprise you if on Hacker News there were people educated in
robotics?

